
Let's not worry about Google Glass being banned - infoman
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-glass-is-getting-a-bad-rep-178218/
======
klez
I don't even know where to start so let's go in order of appearance:

> there was a time when a phone with a camera was a radical concept that
> scared people. How would we regulate it? Everyone will be taking pictures of
> everything! It sounded like anarchy in the eyes of the press… but now we see
> how silly that was

No, it's not silly. People taking photos without asking consent is a problem.
Not anarchy (for certain IMHO ill-defined values of 'anarchy') but still not
good

> it’s not clear to us (yet!) when someone will be filming or snapping photos

That's not the (only) problem. The problem I see is Google storing those
photos and video clips on their own server

> that small screen is right about the same spot in my visual periphery as the
> rear-view mirror on my car

You check that for a fraction of a second, you don't try to read the license
plate on every car behind you. And chances are that if you see something
interesting in your mirror and keep staring, you'll eventually crash.

> that’s irresponsible. It’s irresponsible because we don’t know anything
> about Glass yet

So now being cautious and asking yourself about worst-case scenarios is
irresponsible. Well, ok...

> but if we’re not doing anything wrong… there isn’t much to worry about with
> Google Glass and being filmed

Same old argument about having nothing to hide, I won't discuss this further
as it has already been.

> Google Glass is happening, like it or not

What if dictatorship (or anything you'd rather not happening, if we want to
avoid hyperbole) was happening, like it or not?

> Those same people who are damning the technology haven’t even tried it out,
> so how are they in a position to judge it?

I never jumped from a roof, so who am I to judge it dangerous?

> We needed massive amounts of proven cases where texting while driving was
> dangerous…

And this is this a good thing?

> Someday, we’ll all search for these old articles about Glass… on Glass. That
> much we _do_ know.

So it's irresponsible to say it could be detrimental to privacy without having
tried it, but it's ok to say everybody will wear it.

> Android is my life, plain and simple. I actually live by our Mantra of "Eat.
> Sleep. Android"!

Not to go ad-hominem over this, but should we really give credit to this
fanboy. I don't think so... (for the record, I love android, but I don't like
it being controlled by google)

